# Do we need custom roms?



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So i finally got my nexus all setup they way i want it so i can start getting all my stuff loaded on it.
Now my question is should i flash a custom rom. Android Revolution looked nice but i didnt quite understand the need for the super wipe and all of that.

Then i got to thinking do we really need custom roms. From what i can tell so far the system is quick and responsive. I cant really say much about battery life right now. But i am not in a 4g area so i have it turned off and it seems to be doing better than my d3 did.

So i was just curious to other peoples thoughts on custom roms on the nexus


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

right now there aren't any custom roms that really grab my attention.. just wait until we get some kernels that improve battery life/performance or a custom rom/kernel that fixes wifi tethering.. also some added customization built in would be nice. like the notification bar stuff from cm7 and mods for the navigation bar.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nexus phones are made for developing why not flash roms should be the real question


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I love ICS launcher getting toggle switches in notification bar would be nice.
That would be the only thing i would look for would be better battery life


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Nexus phones are made for developing why not flash roms should be the real question


^^ This.









I'm particularly interested in custom kernels...


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

All I want is notification toggles and kernels to flash. But once CM9 is out I am positive it will be my rom of choice.


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see what the CyanogenMod team comes up with in order to improve ICS, its so smooth and refined already.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Widgetsoid works perfectly for status bar widgets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Custom backlight settings is the #1 thing I'm missing right now...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Widgetsoid works perfectly for status bar widgets.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice. Gingerbread broke this. Glad its fixed.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a flash-aholoic..... its really not do we need 'em, its: GIVE ME MORE. Lol seriously tho, I've seen this thread before and the answer is OF COURSE WE DO! Did you own the OG? That was stock but did you see what PE was like on that baby? You can keep the stock expeirence but with the tweaks from the rom and improvements in the kernels, I personally can't wait till our talented and much appreciated DEV community gets rolling on this baby. Like PaulG said, nexus phones are made for developing!! BRING EM ON


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree, coming from the locked x I'm extatic. Almost every dev I've ever used is here now and the coming months are going to be stellar with the ICS and phone hardware we have. Can't wait until they really get rolling.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Shadows9909 said:


> I can't wait to see what the CyanogenMod team comes up with in order to improve ICS, its so smooth and refined already.


Definitely. There are a few things I miss from CyanogenMod: notification toggles, customisable lockscreen, battery percent in notifications, and all other such tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsfamous (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't wait for MIUI to come out for this.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought the same before I got this phone. Now that I have it though, MIUI will seem like a step back. ICS has a lot of features now that override MIUI's additions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

